

Ebook Fraud - logic
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/04/ebook_fraud.html

======
dotBen
I've always felt it strange how Amazon has concentrated its resource on
penalizing their own customers by locking down the portability/sharability of
books - thus preventing customers from their full rights under copyright (such
as full right to loan or sell on a book). They'll even enforce that by
removing the API keys to sites like Lendle.

Yet they totally leave the door open for scammers to upload content they don't
own the copyright to and have no interest in really enforcing that side of the
business.

It's the main reason I won't buy a Kindle, as much as the thought of owning a
beautiful ebook device reader attracts me so much.

~~~
hugh3
_It's the main reason I won't buy a Kindle, as much as the thought of owning a
beautiful ebook device reader attracts me so much._

So buy a Nook. Or a Sony.

I have a Nook which I use exclusively for out-of-copyright content. (I doubt
I'd ever pay real money for an eBook, since I like paper books far too much.)

~~~
elai
Sony pocket reader would be near perfect if they added amazon's side buttons,
and a one/two tap method to get to a fully expanded out table of contents like
iBooks. Being able to use it while charging from the computer would be nice
too.

------
alanfalcon
Reminds me of the Drudge Report "app" that was simply a mobile version of the
site created by Jon Gales, without permission from Jon Gales (or, presumably,
Matt Drudge).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2329283>

~~~
jonknee
For anyone who missed it, that case ended well enough. I muscled them into
giving a $10,000 donation to the Red Cross and after making it they
transitioned off my servers. Best of both worlds as I never felt right about
making money off it as I was screen scraping Drudge's curated links in the
first place.

[http://www.jongales.com/blog/2011/03/18/hacker-news-
comment-...](http://www.jongales.com/blog/2011/03/18/hacker-news-comment-red-
cross-donation/)

------
knieveltech
"Far from making editors superfluous, systems that democratize publishing have
an even greater need for editors. "

Pure gold.

------
ck2
(all the following was a mistake I misread the comments somehow as part of his
own post)

 _He's said some pretty brave things for someone who says he can't afford an
attorney. Maybe he shouldn't be admitting that?_

 _Is it legal for Amazon to ignore DMCA requests of any kind? "Safe Harbor"
laws do not allow them to set restrictions like "only on law firm letterhead"
do they? Some lawfirm should set up a $50 DMCA online form that faxes to
Amazon._

~~~
Groxx
I don't follow. Nothing in there is even remotely grounds for legal action -
it can all be verified by pointing to a single example, and even at worst it's
opinion and using the most well-known site as an example. And there's no
mention of "DMCA" anywhere by Bruce, just by commenters.

Did the content change between your post and my reading? Or are you connecting
commenters (ie, Carl Bussjaeger) with Bruce?

~~~
ck2
Wow, somehow I kept reading into the comments and thought it was him still.

Sheesh, can I blame it on poor sleep last night?

That was embarrassing! (but he needs to format comments differently than his
posts)

~~~
Groxx
Eh, it happens. They are a bit abnormally similar to the post though, I do
agree with you on that.

